# Another first for me, eastern blue tongue lizard.



## reptilerob (Mar 12, 2010)

Yesterday my wife and I were out herping and everything was quiet. We found a lace monitor and a heap of skinks but that was it.
Then as we were driving home, an eastern blue tongue lizard walked across the road, not too far from home either, only about 10 minutes away which was a real highlight for us both.
We have seen hundreds of blotched bluetongues this summer, but no easterns until yesterday.
I use to see a lot of these years ago, but the last few years, since i have been getting more involved in reptiles, and carrying a camera with me, i havnt seen a single one.
Unfortunately the only photos of it are of us holding it. I would much prefer to get a more natural photo of him on a log or rock, but as i was walking towards him he was bolting for the long grass, so if i didnt pick him up for a happy snap i would of missed out!!!
We photographed him for a couple of minutes only, then i sat him on a log to try and get a more natural photo, but he took off straight under the log!!LOL.....as i expected he would.


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 12, 2010)

nice! i think that u might have done a bit to much lightening of the shadows as the photos all look very uniform with no variation in shadows and highlights. i would suggest not lightening the shadows as much for more natural shots  also a bit to saturated. anyway just a bit of helpful crit from on photographer to another! great composition though


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback sweetangel. I am always open to constructive criticism and welcome it, thanks again.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 12, 2010)

i think the light in the 1st monitor pic is just fine it shows off the colours in the tree beautifully


----------



## JasonL (Mar 12, 2010)

I think the pics are fine, though it's important to have the animal in eye view of the camera and not facing away. Many people take technical good photos, but many of those fail to get the animal in a good position, some are over staged and some are just not in the ball game. The "art" of wildlife photogaphy is more than just a field guide pic.


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
As a photography enthusiast for many years i have had hundreds of photos critiqued both good and bad, its the best way to learn.
But when you get critiqued, its usually by other photographers. These days i try to take and edit my photos to a level thats going to be pleasing to the majority of people who look at the photo, not just the photo gurus. The average person will look at a photo to see its content, not its contrast!!!


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 13, 2010)

It would be nice to see lots of Blotched Blue Tongues! Where I live, we only see Easterns although there are Blotched up in the mountains.



> The average person will look at a photo to see its content, not its contrast!!!


Something that people always need to remember is that our monitors are different. I use 3 laptops and what looks good on one machine is sometimes too dark on another. There is software available for calibrating monitors but I doubt that few of us would ever use this. All that I do is edit to the point where it looks good on my preferred machine. Is this what others would see .... probably not.

Regards,
David


----------

